# Califonia 2011 (pic heavy) animal lover get ready to say "ahh"



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

Just thought Id share a few wildlife pics from my trip to Yucca Valley, CA, while visiting my dad last year

A few critters dad feeds in his garden (well i say garden its 5 acres of desert & yucca plants) while we had our breakie/coffee

A cheeky little chappie! having his breakfast









Another chimpmunk on the hunt for breakie










Califonia Hare & Quail










Rack Rabbit










Ground Squirrel










Dads cats

Crash 










Eddie (catching 40 winks) :zzz: (both named after the opossums from Ice Age 3










And finally
.
.
.
Got lots of snaps from San diego zoo & sea world I could post (will be here all night)  but this is my fav

Mum & Junior looking happy on a hot day










PS...If you like marine mammals (like me - especially Orca's) check my youtube "breach" video from sea world Orca Movie.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Jaydan (Apr 30, 2012)

Chipmonks are sooooo cute!


----------



## GRS (Feb 20, 2008)

California is such a great place to be.Anyone going out there who is interested in marine wildlife should check out Debbie shearwaters boat trips.Birds,cetacean,sharks and if you're really lucky yellow bellied sea snakes!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Kamuro said:


> Got lots of snaps from San diego zoo & sea world I could post (will be here all night)  but this is my fav
> 
> Mum & Junior looking happy on a hot day
> 
> ...


When I was in Arizona the highlight of my trip was a visit to the Arizona Sonora Desert Museum, which is a live museum of animals and plants mostly indigenous to Arizona. I loved it!

After leaving Arizona we went to Florida and went to the Sea world Centre there. We started videoing the Orcas, but half way through the display they went on strike! :lol2:
They just went to the bottom of the pool and stopped performing and the humans working with them had no choice but to announce that they weren't in a performing mood that day and they would have to close the show. I found it quite reassuring actually, because i saw it that they were performing because they wanted to, rather than were being made to.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

feorag said:


> When I was in Arizona the highlight of my trip was a visit to the Arizona Sonora Desert Museum, which is a live museum of animals and plants mostly indigenous to Arizona. I loved it!


I've been there! :2thumb: Loved the hummingbird house!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Me too, they were flying on us and landing on our cameras and straps!!


----------

